
Why Don't Microsoft Make Their Own Laptop? - hdragomir
http://horia.me/why-dont-microsoft-make-their-own-laptop
======
moeffju
Because they don't actually sell their software, for the most part. They have
deals with OEMs to preinstall Windows, and they get money for that. If they
were to build and market their own hardware, those OEMs would be miffled to
say the least, and their main channel for getting Windows out to the people
would die to be or not be replaced, eventually, with the results of their own
R&D and marketing and distribution. I don't believe Microsoft want to risk
that gamble (yet).

